# Outback’s Alice Springs Wild Turkey/Chicken



## Ishi (May 17, 2020)

I had a great spring Wild Turkey season and ended up tagging a couple with the bow. A few days later a friend posted this recipe on FB and I was going to use Wild Turkey for myself but the Mrs side has to be chicken.
I followed the recipe but next time I’ll cut back on the mustard. It was a tad to overpowering for my liking.






Sauce make up






Meat browned up and the toppings applied.






Pic after the dish came off the pellet grill.





The wild turkey plated up. I was afraid the turkey might get to dried out but it was very tender and moist.


----------



## Titch (May 17, 2020)

I was in Alice Springs 6 months ago, I wish I had found food as good looking as that while I was there.
That looks tasty indeed


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 17, 2020)

Wow, that looks good! Nice job and congrats on your turkey hunts

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (May 18, 2020)

Probably havent been to outback in 20yrs. We dont eat out much anymore but Alice springs chicken was my go to. Nice job


----------



## Ishi (May 19, 2020)

Titch said:


> I was in Alice Springs 6 months ago, I wish I had found food as good looking as that while I was there.
> That looks tasty indeed





Brokenhandle said:


> Wow, that looks good! Nice job and congrats on your turkey hunts
> 
> Ryan





TNJAKE said:


> Probably havent been to outback in 20yrs. We dont eat out much anymore but Alice springs chicken was my go to. Nice job


Thanks guys


----------

